# VB Permanent variables



## cc64 (Dec 21, 2007)

Good Afternoon,


I have a variable that I need to store and keep stored even after the program closes. How would I go about achieving this? Thanks in advance

Curtis


----------



## HuckJam (Jun 20, 2008)

Save it to the registry or to a file.


----------



## JJ-UK (Oct 14, 2007)

You can also use the My.Settings namespace to save nd load strings, integers and other information which can be saved. To add these settings, go into your application properties and click on the settings tab.
Registry or INI files is also a good way to go.


----------

